# CLAMS! - June 27 Update



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Lots of new stuff, including some crazy shroomz and Ultra Maxima Clams!!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

sweet stuff. but I hear you got more than this. show us more eyecandy pls!


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

great prices on the clams, do you not do SPS anymore?


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> sweet stuff. but I hear you got more than this. show us more eyecandy pls!


From r20 ..?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

blue ocean said:


> From r20 ..?


Ryan did get an awesome shipment in, but these corals are not from R2O or another store.

Home today if anyone wants to stop over and get out of the rain. Just shoot me a text.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

.....What he said. BigShow has some stellar pieces. They don't call him "BigShow" for nothing.  Worth the trip.


----------

